# Photo of the Month - April '10 Nominations



## Chris of Arabia (Apr 1, 2010)

Welcome to the April 2010 PotM Nomination thread then

As always if you see a few great images in the galleries this month,  don't hesitate to paste it over here and let everyone see, all the  entries will then go through to the voting stage and someone will get to  be on the front page!


*RULES:*

1) You may nominate up to THREE photos, no more.

2) Please include the name of the photo and the name of the  photographer.... *you can't nominate yourself*

3) You may nominate any photo posted on The Photo Forum during the month  of April 2010 in the galleries. Photo must have been taken by the  poster.

4) If someone else has already nominated a photo, please do not nominate  it again. It makes it very confusing when it's time to make the voting  thread. If a photo is nominated twice, your post may be edited or  deleted.


How to nominate: Just right click the picture you'd like to  nominate..... go to 'properties' and paste the location into the image  icon 




 on this  thread..... its easy!

Have fun...... and get nominating


----------



## Dmitri (Apr 5, 2010)

Baby Eagle by Eric Diller (#10)


----------



## Mewpify (Apr 8, 2010)

Pin Head Fields by Formatted (Number 3)


----------



## white (Apr 12, 2010)

L'institut" from "le pont des arts by Froggy








The Anonymous by Feras








Untitled by SoonerBJJ


----------



## Dmitri (Apr 25, 2010)

#9/#13 by Chris Wellner
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/photojournalism-sports-gallery/201417-ground-iraq.html


----------



## pbelarge (Apr 25, 2010)

I love Mike's work....

*Mount Watkins at Mirror Lake II* by _HikinMike_







http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/members/hikinmike.html


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Apr 25, 2010)

pbelarge, could you provide a little more detail with the nomination? Name, thread title, perhaps a link?


----------



## D-B-J (Apr 25, 2010)

*Bridalveil Falls From Tunnel View* by _HikinMike_






Mike-- Bridalveil falls from tunnel view


----------



## chriswellner (May 8, 2010)

When does the voting happen?


----------



## Chris of Arabia (May 8, 2010)

Errr.. good point, well made!

Actually, right about now - PotM Voting Poll for April


----------



## kevinw0430 (May 13, 2010)

pbelarge said:


> I love Mike's work....
> 
> *Mount Watkins at Mirror Lake II* by _HikinMike_
> 
> ...



Wow! Awesome image. I can not imagine that there are certain places in the planet earth like this.

I vote for this.


----------



## jasonphoto (Aug 15, 2011)

nice image..colorful,,


----------

